# System Help!?



## Ashunte (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm running two amps at the moment, a pc650 and a pc1400, is there any reason why i shouldn't take out the pc650 and put in my pc450? I'm not running the sub channel on the 650 so while I originally thought I could run the 650 as my highs amp, I came across a 450 I couldn't turn down. Would it be more efficient to run the 450?


----------

